# Ultra HD Now 4K’s Official CE Industry Name



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: TWICE


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Good info Mechman...clarify's the spec requirements, a little more, for use of Ultra HD labeling.


----------

